

Ask HN: Marketplace for ideas? - gtindall321

Below is a quote from http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html:&#60;p&#62;"But as Larry and Sergey found, there's not much of a market for ideas. No one trusts an idea till you embody it in a product and use that to grow a user base. Then they'll pay big time."&#60;p&#62;Do you think that statement is still true? If so, what about openinvo or any number of other sites that are trying create a market place for ideas?
======
jarin
Hmm, I feel like having a marketplace for ideas is like having a marketplace
for glasses of tap water.

------
phlux
Is YC not a marketplace for ideas?

Sure, we need to fight for validation of that idea though building them out,
getting social proof, floating an MVP...

But in the end - we are vying for our idea to be selected and a stake in that
idea purchased through YC investment.

Now, PG, can you correct me if I am wrong about hte following. It has been oft
repeated that YC is investing in the team -- have you accepted _anyone_ who
has come as a single founder and stated "I have no idea what I would make, but
here is my CV, history, background -- select me as a YC candidate for
backing"?

Isn't part of proving out your credentials as a team proving that the team can
build upon something, and has an idea to build? Even if that team winds up
pivoting off the original?

So, maybe it would seem that idea/execution are the yin/yang of success? In as
much as potentially team/mentorship is the yin/yang of entrepreneurship?

~~~
gtindall321
I see what you mean about YC potentially falling into this category, but I was
really referencing sites like openinvo.com that are designed for the sole
purpose of drafting and selling an idea (no execution required).

